# Latest Big Sur update



## Mr. Ed (Jul 25, 2021)

I don’t know what Apple is trying to accomplish but Apple’s latest Big Sur update has hidden all spotlight folders with the exception of document, desktop and cloud drive folders. 

If I add music from third party sources the music puts a copy in documents folder and the music folder gobbling up hard drive space.

The only way I can reinstall Big Sur is with a fresh install due to lack of disk space. I’m backing up my computer now as a precaution, my primary concern is my music library but everything should retrievable from iCloud. The same is true about my apps, everything is retrieval.

I enjoy doing things on a computer. I wish I could understand computer programing for application and software development. I dabbled some with home brew using terminal commands but nothing of my own design. Perhaps, lacking understanding in mathematics is just cause for struggling with computer programming.


----------



## Mike (Jul 27, 2021)

I know nothing about Apple PCs, but in the Windows media
player you can tell it not to "Rip", any music when you play it,
that should stop it copying.

Mike.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jul 27, 2021)

I haven't upgraded to Big Sir and I don't believe I will. I'll probably wait until macOS Monterey gets released and see the reviews on that OS. I'm still running macOS Catalina 10.15.7 without any problems. I didn't like all the problems people were reporting running Big Sur. 
https://forums.macrumors.com


----------

